# First Bath with Chris Christensen =)



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so excited! I just received my CC products today (they are super fast to ship - I called to add to my order on the day after I placed it and they told me that it was shipped already-- THE SAME DAY!!)....anyway back to my original thought.....and had to try them out...I took before and after shots and they look so darned fluffy after!!! I hope they stay that way....look below for my cuties!!!!

These products really do work....look how WHITE they are!!!!!! I have angels eyes on its way so I can help get rid of those tear stains too =)

Bella Before









Bella After









Clair Before









Clair After









Karrie, Bella, & Clair =)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW! What a difference!! And such cute babies, too!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Your babies look beautiful and white.







I just
noticed you have two sisters, how sweet!


----------



## beausmom (Jul 27, 2006)

I am a very new member with a little guy Beau. I will formally introduce myself soon!!

Your babies look great!!










I have ordered a variety of the CC products and would like to know what products and routine you used.

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bella looks beautiful! She should do a testimonial for the CC products!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So me and everyone can give you a formal welcoming!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I ordered cc three days ago, I am so anxious to get it. Your girls look so white and soft.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> I am a very new member with a little guy Beau. I will formally introduce myself soon!!
> 
> Your babies look great!!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to SM! You will find it very warm and welcoming here =)
Since this was the first time I used CC I started by getting them wet and then I used the White on White. Now mind you, this is a very deep purple, and by reading on this site it is highly recommended that you put the shampoo in your wet hands and rub it around and NOT put it direcly on your malt before doing this or it could turn your malt gray in spots. So after rubbing it in your hands then apply it to your malt and put it all over. Then let her sit for 10 minutes. This part takes FOREVER!! What I did is just kept massaging her and talking to her to keep her calm, but she did get a little cold. After the 10 LONG minutes, I rinsed, and then used the day to day conditioner as the White on White can be very drying. Then I rinsed her and towel dried as much as I could and then I applied Ice on Ice and then used my own blow dryer on a low speed and low heat setting and blew her dry. I can say this was the first time I used a dryer on them and they were not to fond at first but were sitting nicely before the end =) Oh, I also used the CC Fusion Brush (pocket 20mm) to brush them as I blow dried them. 
*** It is recommended to only use the White on White once a month and to use the day to day shampoo and conditioner in between***

I hope this helps!! It is a simple process but takes a while but they look soooooo good and they are sooooo soft when you are done!! well worth it!!

Hugz,
Karrie, Bella, & Clair




> So me and everyone can give you a formal welcoming!
> [/B]


I do not have the Show Off yet but I ordered it the day after I placed my first order so I should hopefully get it tomorrow!! I have never used a waterless shampoo before so I was reluctant but I have heard so many good things I had to try it. I think I bought one of everything, including the ear cleaner!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, they look whiter and softer for sure







and cute I might add


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very pretty malts!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

CC is wonderful! I haven't used any other products on Ella and I don't plan on it. 
They really are soooo good about shipping, it's crazy how fast they work to get everything done.







Ella and I love CC!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

WOW!!!!








they look great!!!
what a difference huh??
they are adorable!!!

ok, now excuse me... gotta go order mine!!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

What lovely little girls and so white and fluffy








I've got that CC "stuff" on order - glad to see it can work soooo well


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love CC stuff too. I originally ordered the White on White kit, and was sold after the first use. I just ordered and received the full size products Wednesday. I won't use anything else now - even my husband is impressed with how soft she looks and feels.

Your babies are cuties!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for all the nice compliments to my girls =) I love them soooooo much and they MUST have hte best. It is funny that I will spend $20 on their shampoo and then even more on the conditioner and other CC products but cringe when I have to spend more than $3.00 for my own!!! =) =)

I agree on CC's customer services. I had placed my order and the very next day I decided that i wanted the show off and one of the combs, and of course I wanted to try the new ear stuff so I called them (the day after) to see if I could just add to teh order so I was not charged the extra shipping, and the lady told me, "honey we can't do that, we ship out orders the same day they are placed". She was SUPER nice! So I placed the additional order and paid the extra $7 in shipping, which I must say is very low for shipping because they use UPS!! Very reasonable!!

I will not use any other product after seeing how their coat turned out. Especially after an overnight sleep. Ususlly when I gave them a bath the next day, they looked clean but their coat was all stringy again. But after CC and a good nights sleep, they look just as they did yesterday!!! I am totally amazed!!!

So what are u waiting for???? go place that order!!!!! (( ha ha ))
Here is the link if you are interested..
Chris Christensen

PS --> The fusion brush is AWESOME too!!!!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I just starting using the products on my babies and was surprised at how silky and soft Seelow's coat was! Snowy is very silky but Seelow is more cottony. Well, I couldn't keep the shampoo on for 10 minutes but the babies were still white. I totally love the products and found them through this wonderful forum. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

[/QUOTE] I do not have the Show Off yet but I ordered it the day after I placed my first order so I should hopefully get it tomorrow!! I have never used a waterless shampoo before so I was reluctant but I have heard so many good things I had to try it. I think I bought one of everything, including the ear cleaner!! [/QUOTE] 

Bella absoutely hates the sprayer like most dogs do. So if they also don't like it being sprayed you can do what I do spray it in your hands and then put it on the doggy. I use Show off when Bella gets her paws dirty its easier than washing them in the sink.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, this is why I wanted the Show Off because we have a little pool out back that my kids use and after splashing they walk right through the water and then throught the dirt. I don't want to give them a total bath so I think this will work great!! Hopefully it will arrive today =)

PS. I think the blow drying really makes them fluffy too. I used to let them air dry but will not any more!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love CC products. We use the entire line.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

awww.. just found out I can't use it on mac yet.... Just the day to day.


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> awww.. just found out I can't use it on mac yet.... Just the day to day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=235688
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read someone saying here they weren't good for puppies so I sent' them an email. and that's what they said: (btw, they are very fast also answering their emails =))

Dear Renata:

We do not make puppy shampoos. The Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo is mild enough for a puppy though, other products like White on White I would wait until your puppy is older or ready to show if you are showing. All our brushes and combs of course are fine regardless of age.

Kindest regards,
Lisa Christensen
Chris Christensen Systems
www.chrissystems.com


----------

